# Help!!



## stereojoe (Mar 20, 2010)

I am looking for a versatile subwoofer that could be used with either my yamaha/klipsch forte system or def tech bp7004, bp1.2, clr2300 home theater system. I need lots of help there are so many. Room size is 2200 cu ft. I want something to blow my socks off!! Here are some I am looking at. I am willing to go up to $800.00 or so. I want the best bang for my buck. Here are a few I have checked out. Boston Acoustics BT1100, and RPS1000, Klipsch RW-12 or 12d, Velodyne DEQ 15r and DLS5000r, Polk DSW2000, or 3000, JBL L8400 Any input on any of these or new ideas would be greatly appreciated. I am having a hard time with this. Please help!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello Joe, Welcome to the Shack.

For $800 You wont find a better sub than the SVS PB12NSD and you get it for $600. The reason this is so low for such a good sub is that they have very little overhead as SVS only sells on line directly from them.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Elemental Designs would also be a good choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you thought about DIY? For your budget you could build a killer.....:hsd:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Joe. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

For $800 you should consider an Elemental Designs A5-350.


----------



## jaball77 (Jan 12, 2010)

For 800 bones you could also try an Epik Empire... Dual horizontally opposed 15's with a 600w amp. Kind of like a Submersive, but half the price.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

That introductory deal on the Epik Empire is certainly worth considering. A lot of bang for the buck!


----------



## stereojoe (Mar 20, 2010)

There has been a change in finances. I now have $1450 at my disposal. Would you go for 2 less expensive subs or one upper level?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I'd go with Dual if you want smooth bass, single if you want max output. Personally, I'd lean dual.


----------



## bread29 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of Hsu subwoofers since my purchase in January. I have a VTF-3 MK3 12" sub and it literally blows me away every time I listen to it! You can pair that sub with the Mid Bass Module for under your budget. My sub is also paired with Klipsch speakers and Yamaha receiver. Hope that helps.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice sub. Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Going for duals you could consider two Elemental Designs A5s-300s and have $450 to spend elsewhere.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

if the DIY is not possible I would be looking at some of the pre-owned subs on Audiogon,, some very nice gear there for good price reductions,,

http://www.audiogon.com/a/g?Home-Theater-Subwoofers

I picked up my SVS 13 ultra and saved 35% for a sub a little over a year old and in like new condition,, 

Derry


----------

